# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  اسماء العشر الاوائل بنين وبنااااااات

## بيسان

هاااااااااااي 

شبااااااااااااب وصباااااااااايا


كيف الحال؟


هذي اسماء العشر الاوائل بنين وبناااااااااااات ونقول ليهم الف الف مبرووووووووك

بلغت نسبة النجاح 83.39
اسماء العشرة الأوائل بنين بالمنطقة الشرقية
حمدان سفر ـ الدمام
اعتمد مدير التربية والتعليم للبنين بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عبدالرحمن المديرس امس نتاتج العشرة المجاميع الأوائل في اختبار الثانوية العامة بالمركز الشرقي.واوضح المديرس ان نسبة النجاح في قسم العلوم الطبيعية بلغت 87.85 فيما بلغت نسبة النجاح في قسم العلوم الشرعية والعربية 74.74 وبلغت نسبة النجاح في قسم العلوم الادارية والاجتماعية 85.69, فيما بلغت نسبة النجاح في تحفيظ القرآن الكريم 95.54, وبلغت نسبة النجاح في معهد النور 92.31.وبارك المديرس للحاصلين على المراكز الاولى في كل قسم وهنأ اولياء امورهم بهذا التفوق متمنيا لهم مزيدا من التفوق والنجاح في مستقبلهم المشرق ان شاء الله.
على مستوى المركز الشرقي
قسم العلوم الطبيعية
احمد غزاوي حمد - الانجال الثانوية الاهلية (الاول), فيصل غازي المقاطي - الخفجي الثانوية (الاول), احمد ممدوح تقي الدين - النجاح الثانوية بالقطيف (الثاني), عثمان محمد ابو العلا - الخفجي الثانوية (الثاني), اياد شاهر البشوات - الانجال الثانوية الاهلية (الثاني), سلمان باقر العلي - مكة الثانوية بالدمام (الثالث), مؤيد محمد المسلم - مكة الثانوية بالدمام (الثالث), علي عبدالعزيز الخليفة - اجنادين الثانوية (الرابع), حسام حمزة البلاسي - دار العلوم الثانوية بصفوى (الخامس), محمد ماجد الماجد - القطيف الثانوي (الخامس), مرتضى صالح آل جواد - القطيف الثانوية (الخامس), ماجد غازي القطري - دار الحكمة الثانوية بالقطيف (السادس), حسام احمد السماحي - الانجال الثانوية الاهلية (السابع), ميثم سعيد العبدالجبار - دار الحكمة الثانوية بالقطيف (السابع), احمد محمد عبده - الحصان النموذجية الاهلية الثانوية بالدمام - (الثامن), ياسر ابراهيم الحصيني - ابن المبارك الثانوية (الثامن), حسين عبدالرؤوف الشماسي - القطيف الاهلية الثانوية (التاسع), علي عبدالكريم الرمضان - المبرز الثانوية (التاسع), المعتصم بالله احمد وهيب - الخفجي الثانوية (العاشر), عابد علي مدنية - الخليج الثانوية (العاشر), عبدالعزيز احمد التيسان - دور العلوم الثانوية الاهلية بالاحساء (العاشر).

قسم العلوم الشرعية والعربية
مهدي مصطفى الموسوي - المدينة المنورة الثانوبة بالاحساء (الاول), فهد ضيدان الشمري - الخبر النموذجية الثانوية الاهلية (الثاني), احمد طلال الشليان - عمير بن وهب الثانوية (الثالث), نواف عبدالله الثابت - الخبر الثانوية (الرابع), ابراهيم محمد الحمادي - الخبر الثانوية (الخامس), خلف قعيميل الشمري - قتيبة بن مسلم الثانوية برفحاء (السادس), علي موسى حكمي - الجهاد الثانوية (السابع), هادي محمد العنزي - ابوبكر الصديق الثانوية (الثامن), عبدالرحمن شرير العتيبي - الملك فهد الثانوية بعرعر (التاسع), عبدالله عبداللطيف العصفور - الامام الطحاوي الثانوية (العاشر).

قسم العلوم الادارية والاجتماعية
حسين عبدالله الحاجي - هشام بن عبدالملك الثانوية - الاول, بدر صالح بن عقيل - المدينة الثانوية (الثاني), نايف راشد الدوسري - الاهلية الحديثة الثانوية (الثالث), هشام شريف الهاشمي - الخبر الثانوية (الرابع), علي احمد محفوظ - سيهات الثانوية (الخامس), احمد حسين الحسين - هشام عبدالملك الثانوية - السادس, احمد علي ابومري - المدينة الثانوية (السابع), عبدالمجيد محمد الشهراني - الاهلية الحديثة الثانوية (الثامن), محمد عبدالفتاح البركاني - رحيمة الثانوية (التاسع), محمد عبدالعزيز المهدلي - المدينة الثانوية (العاشر).
تحفيظ القرآن الكريم
عبدالرؤوف احمد القضيب - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالخفجي (الاول), علي معزوز علي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (الثاني), احمد حمدي احمد - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر (الثالث), عمير سعد العمير - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالدمام (الرابع), حمد عبدالله الهزيمي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الخامس), عبدالمجيد محمد الشمراني - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر (السادس), عبدالمحسن مفضي العطيفي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (السابع), مصعب عمير الشهري - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية برأس تنورة (الثامن), احمد محمد سويلم - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالدمام (التاسع), حذيفة نجيب السويدان - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالدمام (التاسع), اشرف هشام عطا الله - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر (العاشر).

معهد النور
رائد حجي العلوي - معهد النور بالاحساء ملحق بثانوية المبرز (الاول), مهدي عبدالمحسن آل حمود - برنامج دمج للمكفوفين ملحق بالقطيف الثانوية (الثاني), عبدالله ناصر الشريط - برنامج دمج للمكفوفين ملحق بالقطيف الثانوية (الثالث), محمد التيجاني جمعة - برنامج دمج المكفوفين ملحق بثانوية المدينة (الرابع), احمد عبدالمحسن العلوان - برنامج دمج للمكفوفين ملحق بالقطيف الثانوية (الخامس), علي عيسى العلي - معهد النور بالاحساء ملحق بثانوية المبرز (السادس), حيدر هاشم المكي - معهد النور بالاحساء ملحق بثانوية المبرز (السابع), رضي علي ال حمدان - برنامج دمج للمكفوفين ملحق بالقطيف الثانوية (الثامن), منصور علي ال ناصر - برنامج دمج للمكفوفين ملحق بالقطيف الثانوية (التاسع).

قسم العلوم الطبيعية
فيصل غازي المقاطي - الخفجي الثانوية (الاول), احمد ممدوح تقي الدين - النجاح الثانوية بالقطيف (الثاني), عثمان محمد ابوالعلا - الخفجي الثانوية (الثاني), سلمان باقر العلي - مكة الثانوية بالدمام (الثالث), مؤيد محمد المسلم - مكة الثانوية بالدمام (الثالث), حسام حمزة البلاسي - دار العلوم الثانوية بصفوى (الرابع), محمد ماجد الماجد - القطيف الثانوية (الرابع), مرتضى صالح آل جواد - القطيف الثانوية (الرابع), ماجد غازي القطري - دار الحكمة الثانوية بالقطيف (الخامس), ميثم سعيد العبدالجبار - دار الحكمة الثانوية بالقطيف (السادس), احمد محمد عبده - الحصان النموذجية الاهلية الثانوية بالدمام (السابع), ياسر بن ابراهيم الحصيني - ابن المبارك الثانوية (السابع), حسين عبدالرؤوف الشماسي - القطيف الاهلية الثانوية (الثامن), المعتصم بالله احمد وهيب - الخفجي الثانوية (التاسع), عابد علي مدنية - الخليج الثانوية (التاسع), محمود عادل حافظ - العزيزية الثانوية الاهلية (العاشر).
قسم العلوم الشرعية والعربية
فهد ضيدان الشمري - الخبر النموذجية الثانوية الاهلية (الاول), نواف عبدالله الثابت - الخبر الثانوية (الثاني), ابراهيم محمد الحمادي - الخبر الثانوية (الثالث), علي موسى حكمي - الجهاد الثانوية (الرابع), ممدوح سهل الشمري - بقيق الثانوية (الخامس), محمد فريحي الفريح - الدمام الثانوية - (السادس), احمد حمد السفر - الخبر الثانوية (السابع), سعود خالد العومي - المدينة الثانوية (الثامن), محمد شاكر الصفار - النجاح الثانوية بالقطيف (التاسع), طلال خلف الحربي - العروبة الثانوية (العاشر), طلال فرحان العتيبي - النهضة الثانوية بالخفجي (العاشر).
قسم العلوم الادارية والاجتماعية
بدر صالح عقيل - المدينة الثانوية (الاول), نايف راشد الدوسري - الاهلية الحديثة الثانوية (الثاني), هشام شريف الهاشمي - الخبر الثانوية (الثالث), علي احمد محفوظ - سيهات الثانوية (الرابع), احمد علي ابومري - المدينة الثانوية (الخامس), عبدالمجيد محمد الشهراني - الاهلية الحديثة الثانوية (السادس), محمد احمد البركاني - رحيمة الثانوية (السابع), محمد عبدالعزيز المهدلي - المدينة الثانوية (الثامن), حسين عبدرب الرسول العباد - مجمع الامير محمد بن فهد التعليمي الثانوي (التاسع), محمد حسين الدغيثر - السعد الاهلية (التاسع), عمار احمد الراشد - سيهات الثانوية (العاشر).
محافظة الاحساء
قسم العلوم الطبيعية
احمد غزاوي حمد - الانجال الثانوية الاهلية (الاول), اياد شاهر البشوات - الانجال الثانوية الاهلية (الثاني), علي عبدالعزيز الخليفة - اجنادين الثانوية (الثالث), حسام احمد السماحي - الانجال الثانوية الاهلية (الرابع), علي عبدالكريم الرمضان - المبرز الثانوية (الخامس), عبدالعزيز احمد التيسان - دور العلوم الثانوية الاهلية بالاحساء (السادس), احمد عبدالله الحداد - المبرز الثانوية (السابع), محمد سعد العانوس - الشروق الاهلية الثانوية (السابع)، أحمد حبيب العامر ـ المبرز الثانوية (الثامن), سلطان احمد الرفاعي - حراء الثانوية (التاسع), عمار محمد العلي - المدينة المنورة الثانوية بالاحساء (التاسع), عدنان موسى الحداد - المبرز الثانوية (العاشر).
قسم العلوم الشرعية
مهدي مصطفى الموسوي - المدينة المنورة الثانوية بالاحساء (الاول), احمد طلال الشليان - عمير بن وهب الثانوية (الثاني), عبدالله عبداللطيف العصفور - الإمام الطحاوي الثانوية (الثالث), حمد زابن القحطاني - الملك خالد الثانوية بالهفوف (الرابع), عبدالله عبدالرحمن النصر - هوازن الثانوية (الخامس), احمد سعد العباد - الملك سعود الثانوية (السادس), ابراهيم محمد المحبشي - الإمام الطحاوي الثانوية (السابع), احمد عبدالعزيز الشبيب - الفيصلية الثانوية (الثامن), احمد اشرف عبدالعال - الشروق الاهلية الثانوية (التاسع), احمد ابراهيم الخوفي - الإمام الطحاوي الثانوية (العاشر).
قسم العلوم الادارية والاجتماعية
حسين عبدالله الحاجي - هشام بن عبدالملك الثانوية (الاول), احمد حسين الحسين - هشام بن عبدالملك الثانوية (الثاني), علي عبدالهادي الحنابي - هشام بن عبدالملك الثانوية (الثالث), ياسر عبدالله الرقة - القارة الثانوية (الرابع), مرتضى محمد الحبيب - القارة الثانوية (الخامس), علي حاجي بوحيمد - هشام بن عبدالملك الثانوية (السادس), احمد طاهر المويل - الشعبة الثانوية (السابع), عبدالمحسن عبدالواحد الزهير - القارة الثانوية (الثامن), مصطفى محمد الفوز - هشام بن عبدالملك الثانوية (التاسع), ابراهيم شرار البوحسن - الشعبة الثانوية (العاشر).

تحفيظ القرآن الكريم
صالح محمد العلي - ابي بن كعب لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم (الاول), احمد طارق الشاهين - ابي بن كعب لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم (الثاني), صالح عيسى السليم - الامام خلاد الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن (الثالث), محمد سلمان الخلف - ابي بن كعب لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم (الرابع), محمد سعد الرزيحان - الامام خلاد الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن (الخامس), احمد عبدالله السليم - الامام خلاد الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن (السادس), جمال عبدالله الزومان - - ابي بن كعب لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم (السابع), ثامر سالم الثامر - ابي بن كعب لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم (الثامن), سعود عبدالوهاب الحربي - الامام خلاد الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن (التاسع), احمد مبارك السليم - الامام خلاد الثانوية لتحفيظ القرآن (العاشر).
معهد النور
رائد حجي العلوي - معهد النور بالاحساء ملحق بثانوية المبرز (الاول), علي بن عيسى العلي - معهد النور بالاحساء ملحق بثانوية المبرز (الثاني), حيدر هاشم المكي - معهد النور بالاحساء ملحق بثانوية المبرز (الثالث).

محافظة حفر الباطن
قسم العلوم الطبيعية
كرم موسى الصليبي - حفر الباطن الثانوية (الاول), احمد محمد خليل - حفر الباطن الثانوية (الثاني), عمر كمال عبدالسلام - الامام مسلم الثانوية (الثالث), اسامه محمد عوض - حفر الباطن الثانوية (الرابع), احمد نجاح العادلي - الابناء الاولى الثانوية بالشمالية - (الخامس), سعد محمد الشمري - الامام البخاري الثانوية (السادس), سمير سامي مسري - حفر الباطن الثانوية (السابع), مصطفى محمد علي - حفر الباطن الثانوية (السابع), ليث نادر البيطاري - المحافظة الاهلية الثانوية (الثامن), محمد بيومي ابو زهرة - المحافظة الاهلية الثانوية (التاسع), محمد عبدالله الشمراني - الابناء الاولى الثانوية بالشمالية (العاشر).
قسم العلوم الشرعية والعربية
احمد عيدان العنزي - القيصومة الثانوية (الاول), سعد حسن النومسي - الابناء الاولى الثانوية بالشمالية (الثاني), بندر ناوي الحربي - معاذ بن جبل الثانوية (الثالث), عبدالرحمن ملفي الحربي - القيصومة الثانوية (الرابع), سعود هامل خالد - البراء بن مالك الثانوية (الخامس), مشل احمد العنزي - النعمان بن مقرن الثانوية (الخامس), خالد عواد الشمري - البراء بن مالك الثانوية (السادس), حسن محمد العنزي - القيصومة الثانوية (السابع), راشد عبدالعزيز النويصر - صلاح الدين الأيوبي الثانوية (السابع), طارق احمد الحربي - الإمام الذهبي الثانوية (الثامن), عبدالمجيد عواد العنزي - القيصومة الثانوية (التاسع), بدر علي الشمري - صلاح الدين الأيوبي الثانوية (العاشر).
تحفيظ القرآن الكريم
علي معزوز علي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (الاول), جبير راضي الظفيري - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (الثاني), الحسين المختار الشنقيطي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (الثالث), علي احمد السلوم - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (الرابع), محسن ناصر الشمري - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (الخامس), عبدالرحمن عشوي العنزي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الثانوية بالحفر (السادس).
منطقة الحدود الشمالية
قسم العلوم الطبيعية
عبدالرحمن علي ابوهوله - صلاح الدين الايوبي الثانوية بعرعر (الاول), محمد غمري احمد - الملك فهد الثانوية بعرعر (الثاني), خالد عبدالمجيد شريف - مكة المكرمة الثانوية بالحدود الشمالية (الثالث), احمد جميل البلوي - طريف الثانوية (الرابع), مالك عبدالله اليوسف - صلاح الدين الأيوبي الثانوية بعرعر (الخامس), احمد محمد العدل - رفحا الثانوية (السادس), سامي فياض الرويلي - طريف الثانوية (السابع), احمد عبدالكريم متعب - الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الثانوية (الثامن), مفرح مهيدي الحازمي - الملك عبدالله الثانوية بمنطقة الحدود الشمالية (التاسع), البراء تيسير عثمان - الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الثانوية (العاشر).
قسم العلوم الشرعية والعربية
خلف قعيميل الشمري - قتيبة بن مسلم الثانوية برفحاء (الاول), هادي محمد العنزي - ابوبكر الصديق الثانوية (الثاني), عبدالرحمن شرير العتيبي - الملك فهد الثانوية بعرعر (الثالث), ربيع جاسم الحميد - الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الثانوية (الرابع), احمد صالح العميم - الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الثانوية (الخامس), عبدالعزيز سعود الفراج - الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الثانوية (السادس), عبدالمجيد شنان العنزي - مكة المكرمة الثانوية بالحدود الشمالية (السابع), ابراهيم فهد الشمري - رفحاء الثانوية (الثامن), عبدالمجيد خلف العنزي - طريف الثانوية (التاسع), سلطان عواد العنزي - ابن تيمية الثانوية بعرعر (العاشر).

تحفيظ القرآن الكريم
حمد عبدالله الهزيمي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الاول), عبدالمحسن مفضي العطيفي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الثاني), احمد مطر العنزي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الثالث), عبدالرحمن عتيق العنزي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الرابع), معاذ حمدي محمود - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الخامس), سلمان فهد العنزي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (السادس), محمد بن سعد آل ضعين - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (السابع), عبيد صالح العنزي - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (الثامن), سالم عبدالعزيز الخضيري - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (التاسع), بشير سليمان ال بطيحان - تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بعرعر (العاشر).

----------


## بيسان

.. والعشر الأول «بنات» بالشرقية
حمدان سفر ـ الدمام
اعتمد مدير عام التربية والتعليم للبنات بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور سمير سليمان العمران مساء امس العشر الأول بمركز اختبار الثانوية العامة بالمنطقة وذلك باقسام العلمي وتحفيظ القرآن الكريم والقسم الأدبي.
وهنأ العمران الطالبات على هذا التفوق وهذا الانجاز الذي يعتبر نتيجة اجتهادهن وحرصهن على الظفر بأعلى الدرجات, فيما بارك العمران لأولياء امورهن هذا الانجاز العلمي الذي هو مردود فعلي للحرص والتفوق.

علمي
مركز اختبار شهادة الثانوية العامة بالدمام
بيان بالطالبات العشر الأول في اختبار الثانوية العامة:
الاء وداعه حسين مصطفى - الثانوية الثانية بالخبر. الأول
زينب عبدالله الجارودي - الثانوية السادسة بالقطيف. الأول
سكينة محمد المغلق - الثانوية الثالثة بصفوى. الأول
غدير منصور جواد - الثانوية الرابعة بالقطيف. الأول
فدى عادل الصغير - ثانوية التربية الأهلية بالخبر. الأول
ماريا خالد الخميس - الثانوية السادسة بالقطيف. الأول
مرام منصور عبدالعزيز المنصور - الثانوية العاشرة بالدمام. الأول
نهى صلاح الدين عبدالحليم - الثانوية الثانية بالخبر. الأول
نوف عادل الشملان - الثانوية الثانية بالجبيل. الأول
وئام امير ال زواد - الثانوية الرابعة القطيف. الأول
تحفيظ القرآن
اسماء ابراهيم الغامدي - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر. الأول
منيرة محمد الجبر - رياض الهدى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم الاهلية. الثاني
نجود مريع القحطاني - رياض الهدى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم الاهلية. الثالث
سميه بسيوني ابراهيم - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر. الرابع
هاجر عادل الضويحي - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر. الخامس
جمانة ناجي العيسى - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالدمام. السادس
عائشة عادل الحسين - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالدمام. السابع
اميرة عبدالله المالكي - ثانوية الثانية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالدمام. الثامن
حفصة ناصر السويدان - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالخبر. التاسع
اسراء عبدالكريم شرفي - ثانوية الاولى لتحفيظ القرآن بالجبيل. العاشر
أدبي
عفاف جابر الزهراني - الثانوية الثامنة بالدمام. الأول
نورة عبدالله الدويش - الثانوية الاولى باللهابة. الأول
نورة عبدالعزيز الخنيني - الثانوية العاشرة بالدمام. الثالث
اديم ناصر الانصاري - الثانوية الاولى برأس تنورة. الرابع
سلمى مشبب القحطاني - الثانوية الاولى بالدمام. الرابع
شيخة خالد الحبيل - الثانوية العاشرة بالدمام. السادس
روان محمد العبدالكريم - ثانوية الظهران الاهلية. السابع
عقيلة هلال العوامي - الثانوية الثانية بالعوامية. السابع
اشجان غازي المطيري - الثانوية العاشرة بالدمام. التاسع
ريم محمد هويمل - الثانوية الثانية بالثقبة. التاسع



بلمباااااااااااااااارك

شباااااااااااااااااااااب باركوا ليي خسااااااره اسمي مو موجود بس اسم بت خالتي مو جوده بينهم 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكوووووووورة أختي بيسووووونة على النقل الرائع 


وقولي 

قولي 

قولي 

يارب  أكون منهم السنة الجاية (آمين)


والسلام أختك 

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## بيسان

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

بحق ساقي عطاشا ابي الفضل العباس

ان توفق اختي شجون اهل البيت

وتجعل اسمها يتصدر من العشر الاوائل في المملكه وكل الصحف والجراااااااائد

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكووورة اختي بيسونة على الدعوة الرائعة اللي ترفع المعنويات 

ما أنحرم منك ولا من كرم أخلاقك 

والسلام 

أختك 

شجوون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مبروك ومشكورة اختي ع الموضوع

----------


## العنود

*الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه*
*مشكوووووووره  اختي عالموضوع*
*تواجد لا عدمناه يارب*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## دلع بني عوام

مشكورة اختي بيسان على الموضوع ويارب السنة الي بعد الجاية اكون منهم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## بيسان

ياااااااااااااااااارب كل الا ردو على الموضوع وماتخرجو بعدهم 

الله يوفقهم جميعا وتجعلهم من العشر الاوااائل

وعالعموم مشكورين

----------


## حــــامــد

مبروك للجميع

----------


## بيسان

الله يبااااااارك فيك اخوي

والله يعطيك العاااااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## حبي حيدري

مشكورة اختي على النقل الرائع بس اني زعلانة منش واجد قولي ليش؟ لاني العام السابق كنت من العشر الاوائل بس ماطلعت اسمي

----------

